# set up blue gill tank



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i set up my 20 long today, i got river rock from around my pool outside and washed it and put it in there with some driftwood and a bunch of plants, i havea emperror 280 on there and i cought 2-3inch bluegills at the pond by my house and threw em in there, they seem to love it, swimming all over and not being skitish at all.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

cool, what you feed them


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

well im still workin on that, they are too little for feeders, but im sure they will eat them evntually, right now im trying some veggies maybe some forzen fish food


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

try earthworms and crickets


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Mine love pond pellets


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

are they just called pond pellets?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

I've never kept bluegills any longer than it took for my spilo to eat them.

If I were to keep them, I would start off with live foods such as earthworms and later wean them onto small floating pellets. Judging by how the bluegills in a park near me have adopted to eating bread and stuff, I would think this wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Try meal worms as well.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

haha thye are little guys and already at two goldfish


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

zygapophysis said:


> haha thye are little guys and already at two goldfish


 LoL thats funny, 3 inch gill eating a goldfish, you kill me
thats really funny.

They will pick up very fast eating pellets The Hakari cichlid gold pellets
I have always found to work very well. Worms and crickets can also be feed
but I'd only feed them occasionally.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

the pond pellets were purina pond chow.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks for the help, i have a feeling these guys willeat anything


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Isn't it illegal to keep game fish


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

depends on the area, some local governments allow it.


----------

